# Jim Scoutten of Shooting USA.



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

The following is a post that Jim Scoutten made on another forum that I frequent. Thought I would help spread the message.



Jim Scoutten said:


> Our newest unit to be honored with Operation Thank You cards, letters, and packages... is making news in Iraq that hasn't been reported in the mainstream media.
> 
> The unit is the 60 member Pathfinder Company of the 5th of the 101st Airborne deployed to Operating Base Speicher near Tikrit.
> 
> ...


----------

